
Ask: Sugar is bad for cancer, is it also bad for other growths like psoriasis? - DYZT
Sugar is bad for cancer, is it also bad for other growths like psoriasis? From what I understand cancer cells use sugar as their fuel for rapid division. With psoriasis skin cells rapidly divide and grow out of control (1000X times more than with healthy people). Can reducing sugar from one&#x27;s diet somehow improve the state of the illness?<p>I couldn&#x27;t find any evidence or research in this field, though I&#x27;m not a professional.
======
imauld
Sugar is a pretty broad term (fructose, galactose, lactose, sucrose, glucose
are all different types of sugar). In a really over simplified way almost
everything you eat gets converted to glucose at some point. That glucose is
then used to create ATP via cellular respiration (the Krebs cycle) to power
your cells. There is "sugar" in everything you eat. There are stores of
glycogen, a stored version of glucose, in the muscles of the animals you eat.
So yes, there is "sugar" in steak, chicken, pork etc.

So cutting down on sugar likely wouldn't have an effect. Once again in an over
simplified way all your cells are powered by sugar, cancerous cells aren't
unique in this way. I'm not a biologist though so I could be wrong.

------
JacobAldridge
Check out (by which I mean 'have a read and maybe contact') Irene Prantalos's
website [http://www.ireneprantalos.com](http://www.ireneprantalos.com) \- I'm
no expert, but when it comes to focus and expertise she's the most dedicated
I've come across.

